# Comment réduire la taille des polices du menu du finder ?



## houly_75 (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai essayé en vain de modifier la taille des polices du système avec Tinker tool, mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Existe-t-il un autre moyen ?

merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir, 
essaie Finder>Présentation>Afficher les options de présentation>choix de la taille
je ne sais pas si çà répond à ta question...
Tu devrais éventuellement poser ton problème dans la section CUSTOMISATION


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Silk aussi en choisissant une plus petit police de départ.


----------

